# Melco Amaya XTS and Hats



## ottie35 (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone out there have success with the XTS and hats? I am struggling, even having things digitized. The hats seems to move, it breaks thread constantly, and needles. Is there some trick im missing? ready to roll it in the river at this point!

[email protected] is my email, someone, anyone, please help!!


----------



## dlee1968 (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you post a video of your problem please?


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

I had a similar problem with some fitted hats on my SWF. It was snapping needles constantly. Sent it to a friend with a Tajima and no problem. One thing I learned at this week's ISS show in NJ is I was told to steam the hat so it softens up the structure and it would sew better. I have not tried it yet but sound like it might help. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Mollygrubber (Dec 14, 2007)

Try the Amaya User board, they have a video that might help.


----------



## afgsigns (Sep 25, 2009)

Hooping is one of the biggest issues with Hats.. Get the hooping tight and it doesn't move.. I run the XTS also.. Every now and then I will have an issue with a specific type of hat....Move the presser foot all the way up.. and then move down slowly.. slow your speed down and take your time..


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I own 2 xts' s have not had any problems running hats. Try checking your tensions. The only time I have broke a needle was because the autofeed was way too low. I usually run structured hats between 8-10. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

Caps can be a nightmare at first.

I have no experience with the machine you are using but I've heard best cap machines are barudans.

Run all cap designs at 500 rpm. Use polyester thread to reduce thread breaks.

Steaming the caps will only be more time consuming and costly for you and thats not the solution you want to choose. You need to get samples of different types of caps from various suppliers. Try the same design onto all those caps. You will be surprised with the results. If the caps are not made right you will have a nightmare embroidering on them so it is very important to know which brands and styles work well for you.

Framing needs to be tight and needles we use size 90.

Another thing we do is put a horizontal and vertical push compensation on the machine for caps.

Hope this helps.

Katie


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

Im with you as far as pushing it in the river! I have never had a problem with caps and all of a sudeden I have broken 3 needles in the past hour. Its only doing it on needle #3. Everything seems aligned and the presser is up 2 notches, running at 600spm. Any suggestions anyone??


----------



## 4 the Team (May 31, 2013)

Imagine It Vinyl said:


> Im with you as far as pushing it in the river! I have never had a problem with caps and all of a sudeden I have broken 3 needles in the past hour. Its only doing it on needle #3. Everything seems aligned and the presser is up 2 notches, running at 600spm. Any suggestions anyone??


Move the thread to a diferent needle. If it quits then you know it is an isolated issue with #3.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

4 the Team said:


> Move the thread to a diferent needle. If it quits then you know it is an isolated issue with #3.


That is exactly what I had to do. I tried a different needle, different brand thread, and adjusted several things.... still snapping needles and shredding thread. Moved the thread to a different needle and no problems.


----------



## BigTonyOfDC (Nov 9, 2011)

Just got my XTS all configured and sewed out a design on broadcloth, no problem. Tried the same design on a structure hat, 2 broken needles, and countless thread breaks, as well as fake bobbin break warning.

Figured out I had to adjust the autofeed, as nalob suggested, and it ran a little smoother. Then I ran across the video on the Amaya User board, as Mollygrubber mentioned, and I know that the way I hooped the hat was not the best! It was puckered, and not flat.

Haven't tried a second one, waiting on some sample hats to arrive, but let me know if anyone has other tips!


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

BigTonyOfDC said:


> Just got my XTS all configured and sewed out a design on broadcloth, no problem. Tried the same design on a structure hat, 2 broken needles, and countless thread breaks, as well as fake bobbin break warning.
> 
> Figured out I had to adjust the autofeed, as nalob suggested, and it ran a little smoother. Then I ran across the video on the Amaya User board, as Mollygrubber mentioned, and I know that the way I hooped the hat was not the best! It was puckered, and not flat.
> 
> Haven't tried a second one, waiting on some sample hats to arrive, but let me know if anyone has other tips!




Make sure to turn off bobbin thread detection.


----------



## snowman6962 (Feb 8, 2013)

We have had our xts for over a year and have had good success with hats. true they can be challenging to hoop and set up the design correctly. We just purchased two of the Hooptech Dream Frames and they are great. They hold an unstructured cap much better than the frames that came with the machine. They also work with the red driver. We often find the problem is with the bobbin and case being too tight or having a build up of lint.


----------

